# Photos from NSS 2009 - New Photos & Videos Added 7/26



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob Lenicheck and Mark Horowitz "pose" as Rob prepares to fire his K-27.









 
Rob's beautiful K-27...
 








 
and some of Rob's beautifully built and finished Hartford Products freight cars...
 








 








 
Joel Taylor BS'es with Goeff Spenceley...
 








 
Some shots of my #21...
 








 








 
Rob Lenicheck's gorgeous scratchbuilt 0-6-0 Tanker (the same one that's in the current issue of SitG - it's already painted!  Damn that guy is quick - hehehe)!!
 








 
Some of Steve Shyvers' impeccable scratchbuilt equipment...
 








 








 
A new attendee this year named Lon has his Aster Reno... it runs great!
 








 
Pete Comley, Jim McDavid, and Steve Shyvers BS as Pete fires his Aster Pannier...
 








 








 
More later, God willin' and the river don't rise...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009*

Thanks Dwight, good pix of some nice stuff.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009*

Thanks for posting these. Looks like everyone is having a great time. The #21 really looks nice and I bet runs great after the Hottman "once over". Steve Shyvers' work looks nice too. It is good to see the Dunkirk out on the track


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009*

Great pics....keep em comin'


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009*

Some video clips from today. Click images to view video clip.


*Steve Shyvers' scratchbuilt train. 2.04MB*


*Ann's Caradoc train. 1.30MB*


*A Daylight. 0,94MB*


*Gotta be SOME kind of record!! 7.86MB* 


*#21 making the rounds. 5.14MB*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Liked the movies...keep em coming. The cab forward with 73 cars, a pusher, and 3 kabooses was COOL.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

The 21 looks great!!!! Very Impressive, much different painted. 

Did Accucraft show up to the show with any suprises like the Masonbogie?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Did Accucraft show up to the show with any suprises like the Masonbogie?Cliff has been here since Wednesday. No Mason though. Guess the prototype isn't done.


Ada and Claudia are driving up today, and supposedly are going to bring one of the SP Narrow Gauge prototypes to demo. I'll get a video is that happens.







I heard a rumor that the live steam F-5 is supposed to be here too. I'll let ya know.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Thanks for posting those Dwight. Keep them coming.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Hi, 
I just posted some pictures on my site here: http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/album47


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Thanks Dwight and David for the pictures..Looking forward to seeing more, but I know how hard it is to make the time to put them online with everything that's going on. I remember last year, short break for dinner and then steam until 1am. 

#21 is looking good under steam.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Thanks for sharing the videos Dwight.
Keep them coming.
#21 sure looks good under steam and with her new coat of paint


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Thanks for posting. All good looking trains. The AC's with the reefers was an incredible train. Seeing the 21 painted and under steam is a special treat. A very nice engine. 

Mike


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Jul 2009 07:07 AM 



Did Accucraft show up to the show with any suprises like the Masonbogie?Cliff has been here since Wednesday. No Mason though. Guess the prototype isn't done. 






Dwight, Just a few days ago Cliff wrote to me and said that he will have the Mason at the show so unless something unexpected happened, it may still show up as a last day surprise. best, Zubi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Well, NSS2009 is over, and I'm home, tred, and happy!! It was a very successful event - I believe I heard that registration was up this year, a little surprising in these hard economic times. I met several new attendees this year, and of course, saw lots of old friends!! There was plenty of track time or all who wanted it, with three large tracks (Paul Brink's new larger track has three loops instead of two) and one small one (mine). I want to thank them member of Steam Events LLC - Dave Cole, Jim McDavid, Clark Lord, Sonny Wizelman, Bob Trabucco, Tony Dixon, and Bill Turkel - for another great year of boiling water seeing old friends, and making new ones!! Thanks also to Paul rink for bringing his track again. Thanks to Tom King, a tireless contributor and usually unsung hero behind the scenes, and to Pat Dixon for once again taking cre of shirts, aprons, hats, etc. And a big thanks to all the contributors behind the scenes who make this such a great even to attend every year!!

After hauling my track up again this year - getting it down from the garge overhead, going to storage to get the legs, packing it in the car and strapping it to the roof rack, then unloading it, hauling it inside, setting it up, leveling it, placing all the actual track (mine isn't fastened down) and connecting all the rail clamps, I decided I'd had enough and it was time to sell it. I realized that this is the only place I set it up every year anymore... I haven't taken it down south since the move to Ontario, so that's been three years now, and a new patio set precludes me from setting up in my back yard anymore (not that I have been doing so anyway). As a result, I put the word out, and was gratified that Steam Events bought it, so it will remain "in the family" and will continue to be available at the NSS in the future. It sure was terrific to be able to leave this morning and not have to worry about breaking it down, hauling it out, packing it up, and putting it away when I go home. Left lots more room in the car too!! hehehe

Without further adieu, my final photos of NSS 2009...

Jim McDavid fires one of his Asters.











Rob Meadows prepares one of his gorgeous non_American prototype trains...










Mark (sorry - last name escapes me) fires his Aster Mike. Mark and his son Travis have become a real fixture at these west coast events - Steamaholics both







...










Rob Lenicheck's son Peter Lenicheck readies his Ruby...










Bruce Sherman with his beautifully modified, painted and weathered C-16...










Accucraft's SPNG #8 prototype made it to the show. The new live steam F-4 was there as well, but somehow I missed it. No Mason made the show btw.










Pete Comley readies his Aster Berk for a run as Jerry Reshew looks on from the sidelines at photo right...










Pete's Berk...










Jeff Williams and Ann, locals from Livermore (humblest apologies to Ann... I'm embarrassed to say I can NEVER remember her last name - I even asked her, and an hour later, it was gone again







)










Jim McDavid chats with Rob Meadows...










Here's Lonn's gorgeous little Aster Reno... he has the bell hooked up to a servo so it rocks back and forth as if ringing when he chooses (no sound). First time I'd seen that done... pretty cool!!
Lonn is a new attendee this year from North Dakota, and also has a last name I can't remember.


















Accucraft's Ada Ho (so some of you can put a face with the name)







she's also camera shy







...










Ada chats with Pete Comley in the Dealer's Room...










Claudia from Accucraft was also there...










Here's a new 1:29 live steam B&O Docksider from Accucraft. If I had any interest in Broad Gauge, I'd be sorely tempted by this little loco - she's cute as a button!!



















Lastly, this loco belongs to Dennis (again, can't remember last name though I've met him at the NSS for the last few years)...










I have some additional movies to post as well once I get them converted to uploadable format. Maybe later this evening.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Photos from NSS 2009 - Videos Added 7/24*

Well, that didn't take as long as I thought it would.









As before, click image to play video...


*#21 struts her stuff on the big track - 4.23MB*


*Accucraft's SPNG #8 prototype - 3.64MB*


*Henner's magnificant scratchbuilt "Betsy" - 3.07MB*


*Lonn's cool little Aster Reno - 3.34MB*


*An Accucraft NCNG Mogul - 1.79MB*


*Accucraft's new 1:29 B&O Docksider - 0.94MB* 
Enjoy!!


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight...great photos. Again thanks for your efforts. The "Mark" with a missing last name is Kelly, Mark Kelly.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, thanks so much for posting, especially for those of us who could not make it there. 
Re: not having to move your track anymore--just wait 'til you start moving the 1 1/2" 4-4-0 around! You will be glad it is a small engine for the scale. 

Larry


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Dwight:


Thanks for posting your pictures. For mine, you can visit


http://www.45mm.com/events/nss09/weds/


http://www.45mm.com/events/nss09/thurs/


http://www.45mm.com/events/nss09/fri/




\dmc


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 25 Jul 2009 12:44 AM 
Liked the movies...keep em coming. The cab forward with 73 cars, a pusher, and 3 kabooses was COOL. 
Way cool, indeed. I see you couldn't resist counting the cars, either









The Daylight streaming by was also mighty impressive.

Good photos and videos, Dwight - thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you guys enjoyed them. Makes it all worthwhile.








Watching the cab forward/73 car video again, it is VERY cool (the train, not the video)!! It's like being at a grade crossing... heck, it even sounds real!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am always gald to see the pictures of your truyly hand crafted engines. I know it must be exciting to see something you put so much effort into come out so beautiful


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Big thank you to the steam events guys for again having a great show.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
Thanks for taking the time and effort to post the many interesting happenings of this event. I hope that next year nothing conflicts with NSS for us.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All,
I would also like to add my thoughts about the National Summer Steamup of 2009.
Dwight has already listed the names of the 'Magnificent Seven' and their helpers, and I would also like to thank them all for giving us all such a great annual event.
Dan Pantages and I enjoy the 900 mile drive each way, as we know that the days in between are filled with steam, fun, friends, beer and good food.
This year we noticed that a few of the regular names were missing, but had been replaced with new names and it was great to meet them and see them enjoy themselves.
I had a good few runs with my Accucraft Royal Hudson until the piston packing 'o' ring retaining plate on one side suddenly blew loose.
I managed to find both screws lying beside the track some 10 feet apart and decided that I would fix it 'sometime'.
I mentioned it to Cliff who was in the dealer room at the time.
Well, no more than five minutes later he was at my table to see if the screws had just come loose, or whether there was a problem with stripped threads.
I turned my back for a couple of minutes, and found that the Royal Hudson tender was still on my table, but no loco.
It was over with Dave Hottman who fixed the problem and also worked on the other side just in case.
Memo to all Royal Hudson owners, CHECK FOR LOOSE BOLTS ON THE PISTON ROD PACKING PLATE.
So, here are a few of my photos to give those of you who were not there, an idea as to what was!
All the best,
David Leech










Rob Meadows running his Caledonian Railway Lambie class 13











Tony Dixon willing his Duchess to start running!










My Accucraft Royal Hudson with my coaches having a good run.










Dwight sitting in the background watching his nicely painted 21 running.










Rob Meadows feeding his Launceston Castle some coal. (Pronounced Lawnston)










A 'quint' of Panniers getting ready to roll.










The 'brains trust' at work trying to understand why the Aster S2 would only run on one cylinder now and again with no apparent reason!










General view of the 'big' track with the Aster S2 running properly.










Another general view of the Ballroom.










A room full of very happy steamers.










The 'smaller' big track.










Dennis Bowie steaming up his 'Project' which ran perfectly the first time he steamed it up some two or three years ago at
the NSS. He says that he may get it painted by next year. Ron Bacon's Accucraft Daylight having one of many good runs.










Accucraft Cab Forward being run by (sorry, I don't remember).










Ryan Bowie likes steam trains.










and of course - the Shay-Up!


----------

